# Beginner tips



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm new to slingshot hunting and am keen to learn any tips and advice from anybodies knowledge. Where is safe to shoot birds, technique etc.
I'm based in Birmingham UK.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Greetings Brummie. You'll find the Hunting forum chock full of tips and techniques. If you get a chance, tell us a wee bit about yourself and your experience in the Introductions forum. Have fun... :wave:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Brummie - I'm just down the road (Stratford u A). Its a real pain in the a... trying too find shootable areas around here. Green lands and public footpaths should all be fine. Also if you know anyone who has a sizeable plot of land (farmer / camp site etc.) that would allow you to shoot. Though be sure to have insurance to cover yourself if a shot goes wrong and you injure anyone or damage anything...

Also check the laws (steel/lead ball only) check hunting seasons etc. Also the licence website says its illegal to kill animals (without a licence) - but also says you don't need a licence as long as you follow the guidelines - so its contradictory - so best keep hunting activities covert as possible.

Asa Wilson (Romany Custom) is based in Solihull - maybe send him a message (he's on Facebook)

If you get lucky let me know - maybe we could hook up last some stage.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

No matter where you are if they don't know, you can't get in trouble, but seriously check local regs and make sure you have a license no matter what better have one than not too and need it. But ya even here in the states it's best to keep it covert cause even if it's legal "it's still not right" comes from some animal rights activists.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

In the UK you have to justify the required use for killing animals under a general licence (and prove why a specialised company can't do the same thing). Can't logically see anyone handing out a licence to a slingshot hunter. Anyone who has please let me know... Slingshots are only legal simply because they're not actually defined.


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for replies guys, I guess as long as I'm not in a public area and am covert I should be OK. Now I just need to learn to prepare game for cooking. I've gutted fish before but imagine wood pigeon QED rabbits require more skill.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

brummievintage78 said:


> Thanks for replies guys, I guess as long as I'm not in a public area and am covert I should be OK. Now I just need to learn to prepare game for cooking. I've gutted fish before but imagine wood pigeon QED rabbits require more skill.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Rabbits and pigeons are pretty easy, the squirrels are a pain. Basically for beginners remove fur or feathers, remove all organs, remove head feet paws and or beaks and proceed to cooking basically covers all game animals


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

So ima little concerned about ammo. I see pal using marbles which can shatter . Are 1/2 inch BBS best?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Brummie - due to UK law - its either Steel or Lead ball only.... 9.5mm should be fine for any UK game. Its all down to a accurate (head shots)


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good link pls? I've bought a book of Amazon that has some fascinating, if illegal ammo, like using shot in a special pouch like a mini shottie 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I get mine all off Ebay TBH - nuts incl.

Lead shot I've been looking for but closest I can find is angling split shot...


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

I got a dirt cheap one off eBay yesterday and a band came loose after less than 10 shots. Not a bad fork though and I've wrapped the handle in paracord and it feels quite good for a mini. I need to work on my technique as I'm getting lots of fork/hand hits and flyers.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Send a photo...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

If you are getting constant fork hits, hand slaps and flyers, you are not even close to being hunting ready.

Why does everyone new to slingshots, want to immediately start hunting? You want to hit a bird, with a kill zone of about the size of a baseball or less and you can't even send your ammo down range without hitting your forks and flyers zooming all over the place.

Do some target practice and make sure you can hunt humanly and make a clean kill shot.


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> If you are getting constant fork hits, hand slaps and flyers, you are not even close to being hunting ready.
> 
> Why does everyone new to slingshots, want to immediately start hunting? You want to hit a bird, with a kill zone of about the size of a baseball or less and you can't even send your ammo down range without hitting your forks and flyers zooming all over the place.
> 
> Do some target practice and make sure you can hunt humanly and make a clean kill shot.


Cos I'm used to hunting game with air rifles and want to learn the slingshot as another survival skill. Obviously I'm not going to go out hunting tomorrow but that's the end game chap, yes.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ok, makes sense. But your thread doesn't ask for tips on shooting, technique etc, it as where you can hunt birds. My mistake.

Happy Hunting.


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't intend to even aim at a live animal until I can hit a table tennis ball 4 out of 5 from 30ish ft.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> Ok, makes sense. But your thread doesn't ask for tips on shooting, technique etc, it as where you can hunt birds. My mistake.
> 
> Happy Hunting.


Yes I guess I was kinda specific. I expected to master the slingshot in a matter of days and be hunting in a couple of weeks 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

brummievintage78 said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, makes sense. But your thread doesn't ask for tips on shooting, technique etc, it as where you can hunt birds. My mistake.
> ...


Yeah, I thought taking up darts was going to he easy too 

Man, was I ever mistaken.


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> brummievintage78 said:
> 
> 
> > brucered said:
> ...


I've played darts and rifle, pistol shooting all my life . I gave up on catapults as we called them when I realised my parents were never going to let me buy a Black panther with arm brace and sick power bands in the 90s  but I intend to improve, I've ordered http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112548259699
Plus 200 bags of 9mm bbs and an ammo pouch and this https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071S7KP7L/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fI4Qzb1M6KFEX
So I'm going to pet in a few hours over the top practice, I think it will be my preferred method.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brummievintage78 (Aug 28, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Send a photo...


Well do later. Got some more ordered. In particular a hand made British oak ott fitted with quality bands and a n ergonomic metal ott off Amazon plus 200 9mm bbs and a pouch so I'm going to try and practice every day for a month and see where I am then.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Some people develop very quickly but most of us spend years trying to perfect our skills. Good luck. I hope you are one of the lucky ones.


----------

